# Castle Stuart GM Outing-Caravan Accommodation



## John_Findlay (Oct 10, 2009)

Morning gents,

For those planning staying over for a night or more for the Castle Stuart trip here are some photos and info for the caravans at Nairn Lochloy caravan park, right next to Nairn Dunbar Golf Club. The 2010 prices have now become available and you'll see it makes great sense if you're on a budget. Anything between Â£122 and Â£170 for a whole caravan for 3 nights. So sharing makes sense

http://www.parkdeanholidays.co.uk/index.htm

See here for prices for the weekend in question. 4pm Friday 23rd to 10am Monday 26th April 2010;-
















Lismore Caravan

























Ailsa Caravan













Cheers 

John


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks very much for the info John, what would we do without you???
Just need to chat with the other lads, see which 'van they prefer and we will book one up.
Just need to sort out some accommodation for the Monday night now (not planning to fly back until the Tuesday)...
Thanks once again
Rob


----------



## brendy (Oct 10, 2009)

Twire, myself and chiefchief (my brother) have an Ailsa booked, they look better value than the hotel rooms as they come with full cooking facilities etc. We have  been booked in as three 50 something quiet gents.  muhahahaha.


----------



## HTL (Oct 10, 2009)

Just donâ€™t call us gy*oâ€™s for living in them for a few days. And if you do, donâ€™t tell the forum or else the  brown stuff will hit the fan once again.


----------



## vig (Oct 15, 2009)

Accomodation now booked!

In one van is myself, whereditgo & forefortheday.  In the other is Smiffy, HTL & Viscount.

I'm going to request an extra large recycling bin for the aluminium


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2009)

Accomodation now booked!

In one van is myself, whereditgo & forefortheday.  In the other is Smiffy, HTL & Viscount.

I'm going to request an extra large recycling bin for the aluminium  

Click to expand...

We're right next door to you Geezer.
I'll bring a hose pipe and stirrup pump with me so that you can keep us supplied with glug.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 15, 2009)

Which number vans you in boys?....so that I can book ours at the other end of the site!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2009)

Which number vans you in boys?....so that I can book ours at the other end of the site!
		
Click to expand...

I think we're in 341 and 342 but I could be wrong...

Must get some square sausage for brekkie. We don't get that down here and it's very tasty. It does make me trump though....


----------



## vig (Oct 15, 2009)

Rob

You'll have whatever shaped sausage is available.  Don't forget the dress


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2009)

Rob

You'll have whatever shaped sausage is available.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate. Just don't sleep on your belly


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 15, 2009)

I think we're in 341 and 342 but I could be wrong...
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. That aint't gonna make our gang happy! We've had those exact vans the last three years! Honestly. Last year we had 339 to 342. 













 

You're in the prime location. Maybe all that good weather will happen again this year!


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 15, 2009)

Which number vans you in boys?....so that I can book ours at the other end of the site!
		
Click to expand...

I think we're in 341 and 342 but I could be wrong...

Must get some square sausage for brekkie. We don't get that down here and it's very tasty. It does make me trump though....
		
Click to expand...

have a look in sainsbury's


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh dear. That aint't gonna make our gang happy! We've had those exact vans the last three years! Honestly. Last year we had 339 to 342. 






Click to expand...

Jeez John
Those vans must be massive.
That's a 40" Plasma he's watching isn't it?
At least, that's what we've been promised.


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 15, 2009)

Reckon we'll try to get 5 of the caravans near you Smiffy. Anything in the 334-348 range if they're the right size. Makes the stagger back from the pub much easier! 

Try to avoid the vans at the far right hand side of the site lads. It's a trek!


----------



## vig (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh dear. That aint't gonna make our gang happy! We've had those exact vans the last three years! Honestly. Last year we had 339 to 342. 






Click to expand...

Jeez John
Those vans must be massive.
That's a 40" Plasma he's watching isn't it?
At least, that's what we've been promised.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy, put your specs on, that's a mirror you twonk.

Looking at the site map, we're close to the beach so a paggle and a bit of bunker practice is in order


----------



## John_Findlay (Oct 18, 2009)

Smiffy et al,

Come out with your hands up. We have you surrounded!

I've just booked the vans for my  lot and as planned we're in the neighbouring ones at 337, 339, 340, 343 & 345. What you cooking us for breakfast?


----------



## vig (Oct 18, 2009)

You bring the ale, i'll do the breakfast's

I once did bacon, eggs & Toms for 110.

I was fooked afterwards though


----------



## thecraw (Oct 18, 2009)

You bring the ale, i'll do the breakfast's

I once did bacon, eggs & Toms for 110.

I was fooked afterwards though
		
Click to expand...

110????

Thats one hell of a sleep over!

Vig Towers, home of the ledgendary Vig, fry up king!


----------



## vig (Oct 19, 2009)

Twas for my team at work as a thank you.

Trouble is, a couple of miserable B/ds asked where the mushrooms were.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 19, 2010)

looking for a bunk at this meet, are all the caravan space taken?
Shall I book another caravan?


----------



## vig (Jan 19, 2010)

I will speak with Smiffy as I think that TonyN might be coming up as well if his shifts suit.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 19, 2010)

Caravan now booked for the Goswick lads...we are slumming it in a 'Skye' caravan so my tour operator tells me.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

I will speak with Smiffy as I think that TonyN might be coming up as well if his shifts suit.
		
Click to expand...

I think Tony has intimated that he won't be coming to Scotland now that he has been selected to play at Walton Heath Vig due to the financial costs.
Need to check with him mate.
I haven't got a problem with GrumpyJock coming in with us....he'll be sleeping with you after all


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 20, 2010)

I will speak with Smiffy as I think that TonyN might be coming up as well if his shifts suit.
		
Click to expand...

I think Tony has intimated that he won't be coming to Scotland now that he has been selected to play at Walton Heath Vig due to the financial costs.
Need to check with him mate.
I haven't got a problem with GrumpyJock coming in with us....he'll be sleeping with you after all

      

Click to expand...

hammock and a sail (awning) and he'll be happy


----------



## vig (Jan 20, 2010)

I will speak with Smiffy as I think that TonyN might be coming up as well if his shifts suit.
		
Click to expand...

I think Tony has intimated that he won't be coming to Scotland now that he has been selected to play at Walton Heath Vig due to the financial costs.
Need to check with him mate.
I haven't got a problem with GrumpyJock coming in with us....he'll be sleeping with you after all

      

Click to expand...

hammock and a sail (awning) and he'll be happy
		
Click to expand...

If he's sleeping with me, he'll need a lot more than that!

It won't be grumpy jock, it'll be humpy jock


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 23, 2010)

Now now boys, Ex brown belt here.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2010)

Now now boys, Ex brown belt here.
		
Click to expand...

Ex brown pants here


----------

